# O.T. bin laden dead......USA USA !!!!



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Red White and Blue:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Fawk ya


----------



## Lunchbox362 (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't figure it will make me sleep any more soundly at night.


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

They got the Bastard

The world is now undoubtably a safer place


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Nick_M2R said:


> The world is now undoubtably a safer place


Hardly, but if it makes you sleep better...


----------



## pablo4429 (Mar 14, 2008)

Lunchbox362 said:


> I don't figure it will make me sleep any more soundly at night.


Exactly, 5885 Americans (soldiers) had to die to get this guy, sweet rejoice everyone!

I can't help but wonder if it is all really worth it and how much of an effect it will have.....


----------



## pablo4429 (Mar 14, 2008)

Also, this thread will undoubtedly be EPIC :thumbsup:


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Cool, patriotism.... on a serious note

To those that rage out of celebration and making inappropriate remarks, do not forget the overall war on terror. Bin laden has died as a martyr to people that will use his memory to continue these heinous acts. Though this event tonight is progress for peace in our world, do not act inappropriately out of celebration. Continue your support of people that maintain peace and take time to think about these issues


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

When I heard the phrase that a tyrannical leader responsible for the deaths of thousands of civilians my first thought was someone finally got Bush.

Then I remembered that Bush is responsible for the deaths of over a million civilians and thousands of soldiers from many countries.

Don't get me wrong, I am glad OBL is dead, but there are people on this planet who are responsible for more deaths and racial hatred than that man.

This is a minor PR victory, Alk has been decimated over the last few years and that is far more important.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Iggz said:


> Cool, patriotism.... on a serious note
> 
> To those that rage out of celebration and making inappropriate remarks, do not forget the overall war on terror. Bin laden has died as a martyr to people that will use his memory to continue these heinous acts. Though this event tonight is progress for peace in our world, do not act inappropriately out of celebration. Continue your support of people that maintain peace and take time to think about these issues


Congratulations - post of the thread, for sure. And I say that even though it has barely just started.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

CaveGiant said:


> someone finally got Bush.
> 
> Then I remembered that Bush is responsible for the deaths of over a million civilians and thousands of soldiers from many countries.


Yeah I mean I heard they dropped nukes all over the middle east. This is hilarious.......:madman:


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

ianjenn said:


> Yeah I mean I heard they dropped nukes all over the middle east. This is hilarious.......:madman:


Yeah, depleted uranium is not exactly a nuke despite having terrible consequences for local habitats for a long time to come.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Nothing like alpha particles to make you breathe that little bit more easily.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

For as great a victory as it is to have Bin Laden gone, that one man is responsible for thousands of American deaths. And then there are the thousands more in American soldiers that died trying to get to this step. Was it worth it? And in the end, will it really change anything?


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

dropadrop said:


> Yeah, depleted uranium is not exactly a nuke despite having terrible consequences for local habitats for a long time to come.


+1: research by the WHO still in progress:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2010/dec/30/faulluja-birth-defects-iraq


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I think the thousands of soldiers that died pales in comparison to the 1-2 million civilians.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

well i for one now feel comfortable leaving my door unlocked at night.


----------



## Sneeck (Jun 13, 2007)

Typical to see americans waiving flags and bless the good 'ol us of a without even knowing crap as to what the consequences to this may be. I for one think he got away WAY to easely if he is indeed shot dead on site. He deserved a slow and painfull death but that is a whole other discussion. 

It's stupid to think the whole terrorist war is done for now this guy is eliminated. There are so many brain washed sand people there that are taking bets to who can do the retaliation. In the long run I dare to say this will be worse than bringing him in alive, that's for damn sure.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Just watched the news. Our foreign minister was interviewed, and he said something like "happy days, the world is now a safer place to live". Then they interviewed a strategist from our army who said pretty much the opposite, that this will allow branding a great martyr out of Osama. 

Anyway, I guess killing Osama was just too important politically to miss, but there are plenty of nutcases to replace him. People would do well to spend more time reading history and trying to understand where this whole thing is coming from IMO. 

One mans terrorist is another mans freedom fighter. Being from one of the most patriotic nations existing you should understand the lengths people are willing to go to to defend what they believe in (and no, I'm not trying to defend terrorism or fundamentalists).


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

The American Revolutionists were considered terrorists by the British. Just something to consider.


----------



## cdburch (Apr 25, 2007)

just try to remember that blind nationalism is not the same thing as patriotism.


----------



## DeanH (Jan 9, 2008)

ofc he was killed when they found him, if they had asked him to surrender, and he had complied..

then what..guantanamo for him ?

A long trial to really get the extreme wings..both sides all riled up ??

only ever had one outcome, to be executed on sight.

i wont sleep safer at all.. all he is now is a martyr that will stir up even more hatred.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

The American revolutionaries were not considered "terrorists". Terrorism is a term coined during the French Reign of Terror 1793-94, for those who used terror as a means to their political goals. American Revolutionaries were considered seditious and traitorous to the crown, not terrorists.


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

Dont worry. The CIA will have his replacement here shortly. Too many defense contractors count on it. $$$$$$$$$


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

del


----------



## Swissam (Apr 8, 2008)

danglingmanhood said:


> The American revolutionaries were not considered "terrorists". Terrorism is a term coined during the French Reign of Terror 1793-94, for those who used terror as a means to their political goals. American Revolutionaries were considered seditious and traitorous to the crown, not terrorists.


So whats the difference between terrorism and militarism?


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

AZ.MTNS said:


> The American Revolutionists were considered terrorists by the British. Just something to consider.


"were" What is with the past tense ;-)


----------



## phillidw (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah me too......


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

DeanH said:


> ofc he was killed when they found him, if they had asked him to surrender, and he had complied..
> 
> then what..guantanamo for him ?
> 
> ...


THIS . . . :madman:


----------



## random7100 (Oct 9, 2010)

The USA effect. i joke. enjoy it but i hope your government is on the ball, i cant believe this wont go without retaliation. surely he couldve been taken alive? i guess either way it causes problems though


----------



## roxnroots (Aug 12, 2010)

I lost my best friend from high school in Allentown, PA who had just moved to N.Y. for a job. He died in the North Tower, 100th floor, no way out and his remains were never recovered. It hurt then, still does today. For me personally, it did bring a sense of closure - I hope that it does for my friend's family as well.

Thank you to all our men and women in uniform who had a part in this risky operation as well as all those individuals in the service who worked towards the same goal over the past 10 years. Your efforts means a lot to those of us who lost someone that horrible day.


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

roxnroots said:


> I lost my best friend from high school in Allentown, PA who had just moved to N.Y. for a job. He died in the North Tower, 100th floor, no way out and his remains were never recovered. It hurt then, still does today. For me personally, it did bring a sense of closure - I hope that it does for my friend's family as well.
> 
> Thank you to all our men and women in uniform who had a part in this risky operation as well as all those individuals in the service who worked towards the same goal over the past 10 years. Your efforts means a lot to those of us who lost someone that horrible day.


** This is what its about**, what this guy said....

I say - sure there will be more hatred for us Infidels, would you honestly expect anything else?... Meh,.. I could care less about that.. I do care about the fact that this event means more to some people then most will ever understand..


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

sodak06 said:


> ** This is what its about**, what this guy said....
> 
> I say - sure there will be more hatred for us Infidels, would you honestly expect anything else?... Meh,.. I could care less about that.. I do care about the fact that this event means more to some people then most will ever understand..


Yup, that's what war is all about. On one end you are chasing your rightful revenge, on the other side you have a million dead civilians in Iraq (who had nothing to do with 9/11) who's friends and families will be just as enraged as you guys are, and who might hope for revenge as much as you do.

They don't call it a cycle for nothing.


----------



## medadreamer (Jan 23, 2011)

The Government is Dracula in plain sight.band:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2003)

The saying goes, "hindsight is 20-20", but it's the job of our highest leaders to calculate the worst case scenario and decided if it's worth the risk. I completely agree we had to go after Bin Laden, but the Iraq war is a whole other subject. It brings me to tears to think what good we could have done with 5000 dedicated individuals (coalition who gave their lives) and 1 trillion dollars (estimated amount spent to date in Iraqi Freedom campaign).


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

his dudeness said:


> For as great a victory as it is to have Bin Laden gone, that one man is responsible for thousands of American deaths. And then there are the thousands more in American soldiers that died trying to get to this step. Was it worth it? And in the end, will it really change anything?


I'm with this frickin' guy. Was trading thousands of soldiers' lives for one man really worth it? Especially after losing thousands in such a tragedy?

Maybe if the U.S. would stop putting their nose in other countries business where it really doesn't belong, we'd survive a few extra years before plummeting to the bottom of EVERY list that ranks countries. The U.S. has always felt entitled to the goods that other countries have. And we have squandered the few good things that the U.S. can offer... like freedom.

"I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that"
*- Some lady on Facebook.*


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

On a side note, if you see someone at the mall, or grocery shopping, or out to eat with their family, and they're in uniform... just walk up and say to them, "Thank you for serving our country." You'd be utterly shocked at how grateful they are to that simple statement for doing their often-times thankless job.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

So it is about revenge?

That at least makes sense. 

Unfortunately revenge breeds, this is the issue.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Iggz said:


> Cool, patriotism.... on a serious note
> 
> To those that rage out of celebration and making inappropriate remarks, do not forget the overall war on terror. Bin laden has died as a martyr to people that will use his memory to continue these heinous acts. Though this event tonight is progress for peace in our world, do not act inappropriately out of celebration. Continue your support of people that maintain peace and take time to think about these issues


The war or terror is ridiculous. You can't do battle with a word. Osama Bin Laden probably didn't even exist. Funny how they supposedly murdered him then promptly threw his body in the ocean.


----------



## Archi-Magus (Feb 22, 2010)

Swissam said:


> Dont worry. The CIA will have his replacement here shortly. Too many defense contractors count on it. $$$$$$$$$


Absolutely. It's funny how most people just don't look into the specifics at all.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

look....this is not up for debate .

but keep in mind this BS we go through every day

tighten security at airports....this ads an extra 1/2 hour to my flights all the time....more radiation to our bodies going through metal scanners and body scans....if you want to bypass this then an extra 1/2 hour....this all sucks but pales in comparison to the people who have lost loved ones

think about this....if you had a nice size family and some group brutally killed your mom. Would your family members stop at nothing to seek justice....even losing a few family members along the way....think about that....I know it would be a painful day for the person I captured, if anything happen to my loved ones...

all I know....is we put people in hiding and retreat after 9/11.....any time you cut the general's head off you weaken your enemy....who's next that wants to be the leader because we will be after him too....yeah we shouldn't let our guard down but we still need to go after more top heads


----------



## medadreamer (Jan 23, 2011)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> look....this is not up for debate .
> 
> but keep in mind this BS we go through every day
> 
> ...


so because loved ones were lost, you send more loved ones to be shot at and to kill.
so you want revenge?
won't they want revenge?
and then you'll want revenge again.
some people just don't think this through
if only there were some way to profit off of your mentality, oh wait, weapons manufacturer's. You can't get revenge without the latest tech, and matching uniforms.
Go insert club name here!!!!


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great, now I have one less friend on Facebook.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

You were probably friends with a body double. they said no phones or internet in his palace


----------



## SlickShoe671 (Jan 23, 2008)

Oh crap. I swear he looked just like him when we met on Chatroulette. Although he never did show his face.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

What's all this kum ba yah crap?

Don't tread on me!
------------------------
Proud vet


----------



## C S (Sep 26, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> look....this is not up for debate .
> 
> but keep in mind this BS we go through every day
> 
> ...


This man speaks the truth. Anyone who thinks this means that we can end the war on terror need to remember that we are at war with an ideology, not a person. Sure, we got Bin Laden. But there are hundreds more like him who are willing to take leadership of al qaeda and hundreds more who will die just like him. It's not like fighting another country where you can kill the leadership or force it into submission - the best we can do is keep them on the run and kill as many as possible to weaken the organization. It's kind of hard to launch terrorist attacks when you're constantly on the run, as the last 9 years have proven.

All of you guys crying about this being a cycle and revenge and what not need to remember that al qaeda is the weakest is has been since 9/11. Killing Bin Laden is symbolic only and does nothing to further our cause directly (aside from demonstrating that Pakistan is not a safe hiding place anymore), but don't forget that we have also killed thousands of his followers in the last 9 years. We have clearly established an intelligence network that can both lead us to the leaders of al qaeda as well as allow us to gain information that can prevent the loss of lives in another terrorist attack. It's not perfect but the work our intelligence agencies have done is quite remarkable.

And lastly, no post about this topic would be complete without saying something for our armed forces. The men who carried out this operation are brave professionals who risk their lives regularly to defend our lives and our freedom to debate the wisdom of the decisions of their leaders. Whether you agree or disagree with the orders they are given, you have to respect their bravery in putting their lives on the line in service of our country.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

medadreamer said:


> so because loved ones were lost, you send more loved ones to be shot at and to kill.
> so you want revenge?
> won't they want revenge?
> and then you'll want revenge again.
> ...


our country was built on a principle ""millions for defense, but not one cent for tribute"

[Charles Coatesworth Pinckney said in response to the 1797 French demand for a "gift" in exchange for negotiating a treaty with Talleyrand -- a demand made by three originally unidentified representatives dubbed "X, Y and Z", hence the name "XYZ Affair". And the French threat was much like that of the Barbary Pirates, that unless paid they would seize American ships. But Pinckney apparently DID at some point say "No! No! Not a sixpence!"

Now the expression WAS a reponse to the XYZ Affair. But the words were uttered by Robert Goodloe Harper, a South Carolina Federalist and Chairman of the House Ways and Means Committee. Harper uttered this at a dinner reception for John Marshall on June 18, 1798, upon Marshall's return from France . Marshall had been one of the three American diplomats sent to negotiate with the French. The other two were Elbridge Gerry and Charles C. Pinckney. Pinckney's involvement, together with his own response "No, no, not a sixpence!" explains the mistaken attribution. ]

furthermore we don't back down....people have liberties...and my liberties our compromised every time I fly because of 9/11 events...I pay higher ticket prices because of the extra security. It is not so much revenge (still there though) but a way for the USA to have more freedom then any other country in the world. Tell me this...where can a middle class person buy an 8,000 bike then fly to Hawaii and spend a week there all in the same month (like I just did). I am saying middle class not the rich. Where can someone plan to travel over 3000 miles to ride mtn bikes in NY (I live in Los Angeles) and also plan a week in Colorado and Canada plus 9 days of riding NorthStar?? Face it...we live in a great country. In other countries you could be beheaded for your against the government view. You my friend need to wake up and see why you have the right to an opinion. It is not because we back down...It is because we fought for our freedom and we are the most dominate country in the world.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

C S said:


> And lastly, no post about this topic would be complete without saying something for our armed forces. The men who carried out this operation are brave professionals who risk their lives regularly to defend our lives and our freedom to debate the wisdom of the decisions of their leaders. Whether you agree or disagree with the orders they are given, you have to respect their bravery in putting their lives on the line in service of our country.


true dat.....I have spent over $300 the last year giving cash and buying beer for soldiers at airports


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

C S said:


> This man speaks the truth. Anyone who thinks this means that we can end the war on terror need to remember that we are at war with an ideology, not a person. Sure, we got Bin Laden. But there are hundreds more like him who are willing to take leadership of al qaeda and hundreds more who will die just like him. It's not like fighting another country where you can kill the leadership or force it into submission - the best we can do is keep them on the run and kill as many as possible to weaken the organization. It's kind of hard to launch terrorist attacks when you're constantly on the run, as the last 9 years have proven.
> 
> All of you guys crying about this being a cycle and revenge and what not need to remember that al qaeda is the weakest is has been since 9/11. Killing Bin Laden is symbolic only and does nothing to further our cause directly (aside from demonstrating that Pakistan is not a safe hiding place anymore), but don't forget that we have also killed thousands of his followers in the last 9 years. We have clearly established an intelligence network that can both lead us to the leaders of al qaeda as well as allow us to gain information that can prevent the loss of lives in another terrorist attack. It's not perfect but the work our intelligence agencies have done is quite remarkable.
> 
> And lastly, no post about this topic would be complete without saying something for our armed forces. The men who carried out this operation are brave professionals who risk their lives regularly to defend our lives and our freedom to debate the wisdom of the decisions of their leaders. Whether you agree or disagree with the orders they are given, you have to respect their bravery in putting their lives on the line in service of our country.


Just remember that Al Qaeda's main aim is not to just kill westerners in terrorist strikes. They are trying to destroy our way of life, and they have managed surprisingly much. When they get all of us to wait for half an hour more in queue due to theater at the airports (which does hardly anything to really improve security) they are one step closer to their aim. When they get us to throw people in jail without following treaties and constitutions they are winning. When Bush attacks a foreign country saying god gave him a message in a dream telling him to do so they are really winning.

It's still more likely for you to be struck by lightning then to be in a plane that falls victim to a terrorist attack. However terrorists have succeeded (with gracious help from our media and politicians) to feed us with so much fear that we keep changing our ways of living due to them.

I've lived in the Middle East for a few years, and have to say it's amazing how few people there are actually radical, yet here at home a huge amount of people think they all dream of cutting our heads off. We should be concentrating on ways to reduce radicalism, but that does not seem to be happening very much (or yes, one hand is doing that, and the other is giving fuel to radicals for recruiting).


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

CaveGiant said:


> I think the thousands of soldiers that died pales in comparison to the 1-2 million civilians.


Is the US figgured into that equation?
Because we have certainly killed a bunch of civilians...

I just wanna put some reality on this thing ...
-Desert Shield Vet


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Didn't think to check those.

The figure I was quoting for the civilian deaths was from the lancet. I think they said between 1.3 and 1.8 million civilians killed (men, women and children) since the start of the invasion.

Why, how many did Bush kill on US soil?


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

does anyone here remember how wahabbi extremists and wingnuts like OBL and other taliban elements got their start? back in the early 80s, the US and CIA---trained, armed, funded these guys to fight the soviets. the film "charlie wilson's war" touches on some of these elements (although in a trivial, hollywood kind of way).

this is a recurring theme--the US backs murderous tyrants, and it comes back to haunt everyone: pinochet, ferdinand marcos, noriega, saddam hussein, obl, hosni mubarak, ben ali in tunisia, the shah of iran (just to name a few off the top of my head)



dropadrop said:


> Just remember that Al Qaeda's main aim is not to just kill westerners in terrorist strikes. They are trying to destroy our way of life, and they have managed surprisingly much. When they get all of us to wait for half an hour more in queue due to theater at the airports (which does hardly anything to really improve security) they are one step closer to their aim. When they get us to throw people in jail without following treaties and constitutions they are winning. When Bush attacks a foreign country saying god gave him a message in a dream telling him to do so they are really winning.
> 
> It's still more likely for you to be struck by lightning then to be in a plane that falls victim to a terrorist attack. However terrorists have succeeded (with gracious help from our media and politicians) to feed us with so much fear that we keep changing our ways of living due to them.
> 
> I've lived in the Middle East for a few years, and have to say it's amazing how few people there are actually radical, yet here at home a huge amount of people think they all dream of cutting our heads off. We should be concentrating on ways to reduce radicalism, but that does not seem to be happening very much (or yes, one hand is doing that, and the other is giving fuel to radicals for recruiting).


----------



## medadreamer (Jan 23, 2011)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> our country was built on a principle ""millions for defense, but not one cent for tribute"
> 
> [Charles Coatesworth Pinckney said in response to the 1797 French demand for a "gift" in exchange for negotiating a treaty with Talleyrand -- a demand made by three originally unidentified representatives dubbed "X, Y and Z", hence the name "XYZ Affair". And the French threat was much like that of the Barbary Pirates, that unless paid they would seize American ships. But Pinckney apparently DID at some point say "No! No! Not a sixpence!"
> 
> Now the expression WAS a reponse to the XYZ Affair. But the words were uttered by Robert Goodloe Harper, a South Carolina Federalist and Chairman of the House Ways and Means Committee. Harper uttered this at a dinner reception for John Marshall on June 18, 1798, upon Marshall's return from France . Marshall had been one of the three American diplomats sent to negotiate with the French. The other two were Elbridge Gerry and Charles C. Pinckney. Pinckney's involvement, together with his own response "No, no, not a sixpence!" explains the mistaken attribution.


What was the point of these two paragraphs?
Just some guy called a representative saying "we won't pay" to other representatives.
I feel like you just threw this out there to see if I nitpick at it.
also feels like you copy pasted.



SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> furthermore we don't back down....people have liberties...and my liberties our compromised every time I fly because of 9/11 events...I pay higher ticket prices because of the extra security. It is not so much revenge (still there though) but a way for the USA to have more freedom then any other country in the world. Tell me this...where can a middle class person buy an 8,000 bike then fly to Hawaii and spend a week there all in the same month (like I just did). I am saying middle class not the rich. Where can someone plan to travel over 3000 miles to ride mtn bikes in NY (I live in Los Angeles) and also plan a week in Colorado and Canada plus 9 days of riding NorthStar?? Face it...we live in a great country. In other countries you could be beheaded for your against the government view. You my friend need to wake up and see why you have the right to an opinion. It is not because we back down...It is because we fought for our freedom and we are the most dominate country in the world.


It's amazing how you don't lie. I'm serious about that, I agree with everything you posted here. You are stating facts. 
We do enjoy our luxurious life due to the U.S not backing down.
We do sacrifice freedoms when we give the ok to increase security on planes (and a lot of other places) 
We are the most dominate country on the globe.(at least use to be before our money became monopoly money)
I have "faced it" We live in an awesome country filled with booze and any kind of fun you can imagine. That is the surface, what floats on your tv and the ads in the street. Dig deeper and you'll find the roots. Force and coercion, war and pillaging, genocides, usually in the name of freedom and goodness. What image comes to mind after hearing peace?
Do you see the meaningless symbol, that circle with the Y in it? Do you imagine authority figures "keeping the peace"? Peace is the lack of violence, the lack of coercion. So for the short run, violence can keep violence away from the group with the most powerful army. But to say you want peace, and to support its polar opposite, violence, is like f***ing to attain virginity. It is like opening a faucet to stop a leak because once the water is gone, there won't be a leak. It is like trying to quit smoking ciggarettes by smoking more ciggarettes, you are either highly misinformed (indoctrination) or in denial.
Or maybe you're okay with ****ing everyone else over for your own benefit, even though it is not neccessary. I think this would be considered "evil" lol

It's a good time to be alive. (not sarcastic):band:


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

so how much is gas going to be now?

oh, and keep in mind that the US brought in perhaps upwards of 70 countries into their war(s). yeah, go america. couldn't have done it without you.


----------



## random7100 (Oct 9, 2010)

There wouldnt be half as much trouble in the middle east if the US didnt keep arming everyone over the years, providing aid in the form of weapons and supplies and backing people in uprisings that happen to be in the US interest at the time. It all comes back around, but most reasonable americans understand that? if thats the price the country wants to pay for a decent way of life then fair enough, but i dont think anyone can claim the moral high ground when there are terrorist attacks against them IMO. As much as people stereotype muslims and as extreme as some appear to us, they wouldnt attack without years of atrocoties and inteference in thier lands by other countries. Non of this is meant as harsh or anti US, but thats how a lot of right minded people outside of the US see it. Just dont get me started on the BNP and EDL in the UK, theyre just scum! lol


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

The US may have killed OBL. But US certainly didn't find him, that's for sure. For that, we have to thank the Pakistan ISI. The Pakis sold out OBL, probably because OBL was causing too much trouble to the point of unacceptable in Pakistan. Pakis don't want their country to be like another Afghan. It was friction between OBL and the Pakis that did OBL in. US was did the killing, that's all.

However, I'm sure most of you already know that even the most liberal Muslim is anti-Western, especially anti-US. This trend is what is causing the radicalism, OBL was just the messenger. There will be others like OBL as long as the anti-Western movement is firmly in place, which it still is. 

America should get out of the mideast to end this cycle.

But I reckon lots of oil companies and of course the biggest weapon dealer on this planet (the CIA) ain't gonna want to pack up and leave. So more American boys will have to die to keep the cashflow going, but let's not call it cashflow, let's call it patriotism and spreading democracy or something like that (besides, gives the soccer moms and the kids something to do like stickering "support our troops" yellow ribbons on the SUVs)


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> "I mourn the loss of thousands of precious lives, but I will not rejoice in the death of one, not even an enemy. Returning hate for hate multiplies hate, adding deeper darkness to a night already devoid of stars. Darkness cannot drive out darkness: only light can do that. Hate cannot drive out hate: only love can do that"
> *- Martin Luther King Jr.*


Believe the internets...this is not a MLK Jr. quote.

I do, however, believe in that quote, whoever it is that said it. It is not, however, from MLK.

There is so much to the story of terrorists on the western world...and the story will continue. Anyone who thinks they know how to solve this without a doubt are delusional.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

hey, america, the following countries say "you're welcome" i know you guys did it all by yourself, but i'm pretty sure they might have helped.

Afghanistan
Albania
Algeria
Angola
Antigua and Barbuda
Argentina
Armenia
Australia
Austria
Azerbaijan
Bahamas
Bahrain
Bangladesh
Barbados
Belarus
Belgium
Belize
Benin
Bolivia
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Botswana
Brazil
Brunei
Bulgaria
Burkina Faso
Burundi
Cambodia
Cameroon
Canada
Cape Verde
Central African Republic
Chad
Chile
Colombia
Costa Rica
Croatia
Cuba
Cyprus
Czech Republic
Côte d'Ivoire
Democratic People's Republic of Korea
Democratic Republic of the Congo
Denmark
Djibouti
Dominican Republic
Ecuador
Egypt
El Salvador
Equatorial Guinea
Eritrea
Estonia
Ethiopia
Fiji
Finland
France
Gabon
Gambia
Georgia
Germany
Ghana
Greece
Guatemala
Guinea-Bissau
Guinea
Guyana
Haiti
Honduras
Hungary
India
Indonesia
Iran
Ireland
Israel
Italy
Jamaica
Japan
Jordan
Kazakhstan
Kenya
Kosovo
Kuwait
Kyrgyzstan
Laos
Latvia
Lebanon
Lesotho
Liberia
Libya
Lithuania
Luxembourg
Madagascar
Malawi
Malaysia
Mali
Malta
Mauritania
Mauritius
Mexico
Moldova
Mongolia
Montenegro
Morocco
Mozambique
Myanmar
Namibia
Nepal
Netherlands
New Zealand
Nicaragua
Niger
Nigeria
Northern Cyprus
Norway
Oman
Pakistan
Palestine
Panama
Papua New Guinea
Paraguay
People's Republic of China
Peru
Philippines
Poland
Portugal
Qatar
Republic of China
Republic of Korea
Republic of Macedonia
Republic of the Congo
Romania
Russia
Rwanda
Saudi Arabia
Senegal
Serbia
Seychelles
Sierra Leone
Singapore
Slovakia
Slovenia
Somalia
Somaliland
South Africa
Spain
Sri Lanka
Sudan
Suriname
Sweden
Switzerland
Syria
Tajikistan
Tanzania
Thailand
East Timor
Togo
Trinidad and Tobago
Tunisia 
Turkey
Turkmenistan
Uganda
Ukraine
United Arab Emirates
United Kingdom
United States
Uruguay
Uzbekistan
Venezuela
Vietnam
Yemen
Zambia
Zimbabwe


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Think about this....if you had a nice size family and some group brutally killed your mom. Would your family members stop at nothing to seek justice....even losing a few family members along the way....think about that....I know it would be a painful day for the person I captured, if anything happen to my loved ones...


I think this is the way most of the middle east and some other parts of the world (non USA) feel as well. Soooooo, who started it then? Just to add a bit to this controversial topic.

In any case, good to all the soldiers, from all countries, fighting for us. God bless them and their families.


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

The Power of Nightmares

Very interesting BBC documentary on the rise of Terrorism etc
Long though - Was originally shown in 3 parts so there are 3 - 1 hour episodes.
*
http://www.archive.org/details/ThePowerOfNightmares*

Very much worth 3 hours with a couple of beers.

michael


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

We have some real unpatriotic ******bags in here no doubt.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Jason B. said:


> We have some real unpatriotic ******bags in here no doubt.


and a bunch of ******* ******** as well . . .


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Jason B. said:


> We have some real unpatriotic ******bags in here no doubt.


What is so unpatriotic about discussing your country's foreign policy decisions? We are not a bunch of mindless cheerleaders here. We are exercising our brains and our freedom of speech by engaging in a little debate and discourse. The assassination of OBL is going to set off a broad cascade of follow up events. That is plain to see. There is no doubt in my mind that some of these follow up events will cause our country some more pain in the long run. I just cannot see how killing OBL is going to help bring an end to this unaffordable and insane War on Terrah.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Jason B. said:


> We have some real unpatriotic ******bags in here no doubt.


So right, everyone understands patriotism is supporting every action your leaders do without questioning them. Exactly the principles your country was founded on!


----------



## pablo4429 (Mar 14, 2008)

Jason B. said:


> We have some real unpatriotic ******bags in here no doubt.


I'm sorry, but what an ignorant statement, truly. The founding fathers very much wanted people to critique their leaders and not blindly follow what they say. They modeled the country off of different ideals they liked in other countries, it was not some lucky guess, it was and is a work in progress and required constant changing and criticizing.

IMO, the second you are patriotic for the sake of going along with the crowd or simply agreeing with the powers that be, you loose the whole focus of what people in this country should be thinking about. Not simply USA USA USA all the time but we should question why we are in the places we are and what our real motives are behind what we do. The whole point of a government like ours is for the people to change things they do not like which, it seems, is getting harder and harder to do.

That being said, I really do not think we have the slightest idea about what really goes on behind closed doors when policy and tactics are decided. I think it is very much one of the situations where you have no idea what it is like until you are actually there.

Dissent is the highest form of patriotism-Howard Zinn One of my favorite quotes


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Nick_M2R said:


> They got the Bastard
> 
> The world is now undoubtably a safer place


You must of been living in a cave. The world was/is a safe place in regards to the OBL debacle, it was only the US of A that was targeted.
I'd put the champagne on ice, just because OBL is dead, doesn't mean that the attacks will stop, no need to be naive.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

SV11 said:


> You must of been living in a cave. The world was/is a safe place in regards to the OBL debacle, it was only the US of A that was targeted.
> I'd put the champagne on ice, just because OBL is dead, doesn't mean that the attacks will stop, no need to be naive.


I would not be surprised if Europe was as much of a target, atleast close. Anyway, if anything this will increase the possibility of a strike, let's just hope they make some stupid mistake due to wanting to do it quickly.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

dropadrop said:


> let's just hope they make some stupid mistake due to wanting to do it quickly.


I hope they come to their senses and stop the attacks, but being realistic, they are extremists and radicalists after all. Taking themselves out in a botched attempt to attack would be welcome.


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

SV11 said:


> I hope they come to their senses and stop the attacks, but being realistic, they are extremists and radicalists after all. Taking themselves out in a botched attempt to attack would be welcome.


That's hardly going to happen before we stop giving them fuel to feed the fire. It might be too late already. This has been a long time coming, we should try not to give extremists more good arguments for recruiting.


----------



## moneycash (Jun 2, 2010)

Why are Americans such small minded idiots.. You think there is nothing outside Your own country!!
You kill one guy, who will no doubt be replaced and will kill most likely more women and children and your own soldiers..and what do you all do jump around wavin flags in your xxxl USA tshirts
For years you have supported terrorism, think the IRA, for years you let them collect and rally for their 'cause' your dollars paid for their weapons. 
Your government only outlawed this practice a few years ago. 

I can't help along with a lot of other people that America is getting what coming to it! 
The big wheel always comes round.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

buddhak said:


> What is so unpatriotic about discussing your country's foreign policy decisions? We are not a bunch of mindless cheerleaders here. We are exercising our brains and our freedom of speech by engaging in a little debate and discourse. The assassination of OBL is going to set off a broad cascade of follow up events. That is plain to see. There is no doubt in my mind that some of these follow up events will cause our country some more pain in the long run. I just cannot see how killing OBL is going to help bring an end to this unaffordable and insane War on Terrah.


So what do you suggest we do to the masterminds of these follow up events? Just sit here and let them get away with it? Be their *****? Thank you sir may I have another?

We'll get them. And if they send another, we'll get them, and we will continue to until they finally get the message. Why should we be the ones running from them? We were not born a nation of cowards.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

I am currently serving over seas in the desert. 

We still have a job to do, the fact of the matter is Osama has not been running things for a very long time now. In the big scheme of things it means nothing. But it is nice closure for those who have fallen. 

Keep supporting the troops. We're still over here and not coming home any time soon.


----------



## buddhak (Jan 26, 2006)

Jason B. said:


> So what do you suggest we do to the masterminds of these follow up events? Just sit here and let them get away with it? Be their *****? Thank you sir may I have another?
> 
> We'll get them. And if they send another, we'll get them, and we will continue to until they finally get the message. Why should we be the ones running from them? We were not born a nation of cowards.


Is that what you mean by patriotism? Got it. At the going rate of 1-2 million civilians, 5,000+ soldiers to one Al-Qaeda leader your plan seems a little impractical. And who is paying us for all this? When do we reach the end? This is how great governments/empires crumble to pieces - they overreach and go bankrupt. It's happening right now, right here.


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Prettym1k3 said:


> On a side note, if you see someone at the mall, or grocery shopping, or out to eat with their family, and they're in uniform... just walk up and say to them, "Thank you for serving our country." You'd be utterly shocked at how grateful they are to that simple statement for doing their often-times thankless job.


+++ rep

:thumbsup:


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Jason B. said:


> We'll get them. And if they send another, we'll get them, and we will continue to until they finally get the message. Why should we be the ones running from them? We were not born a nation of cowards.


You've heard of the definition of insanity right: doing the same thing again and again and expecting different results... It's a lot like this: :madman:

The insanity you're suggesting is financially and morally unsustainable.
The money part we're seeing right now in cost per war. The MORAL part is NOT towards those who we're killing, but the unfortunate poor in OUR OWN COUNTRY who we're ignoring in order to satiate our lust for revenge. Exactly what Scott said about the amount of potential wasted in terms of lives and money. Keep on operating from a revenge perspective, which has its basis in hate, and it'll eat a nation from the inside out.

But hey, what do I know. I wasn't born in the US. I've only lived in 3 countries. Maybe your cosmopolitan lifestyle has let you glean something beyond me. :skep:


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

moneycash said:


> Why are Americans such small minded idiots.. You think there is nothing outside Your own country!!...blafockingbla...I can't help along with a lot of other people that America is getting what coming to it!
> The big wheel always comes round.


Did you say this with a Irish or German accent, kid?


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

motormonkeyr6 said:


> I am currently serving over seas in the desert.
> 
> We still have a job to do, the fact of the matter is Osama has not been running things for a very long time now. In the big scheme of things it means nothing. But it is nice closure for those who have fallen.
> 
> Keep supporting the troops. We're still over here and not coming home any time soon.


Good points. Thanks for your service, from another vet, and make sure you come home to your family.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Iggz said:


> Cool, patriotism.... on a serious note
> 
> To those that rage out of celebration and making inappropriate remarks, do not forget the overall war on terror. Bin laden has died as a martyr to people that will use his memory to continue these heinous acts. Though this event tonight is progress for peace in our world, do not act inappropriately out of celebration. Continue your support of people that maintain peace and take time to think about these issues


Well said. Celebrating vengeance and hatred is about the least Christian thing you can do (the hypocrites are out in force this week). Vengeance simply breeds more vengeance as is obvious by the Middle East (they just never learn - perhaps because of the lack of Christianity in that region?). Killing him wasn't justice - would have been better to isolate him to solitary confinement for the rest of his life and NOT make a martyr out of him. Unfortunately, Hollywood has blurred Americans vision of the difference between vengeance and justice. Supporting our troops is a far better form of patriotism than supporting a celebration of hatred and vengeance.

Have FUN!

G MAN

PS - Good post, helps me see who the thinkers are and who the simpleton reactionists are in this forum.


----------



## pablo4429 (Mar 14, 2008)

Gman086 said:


> Well said. Celebrating vengeance and hatred is about the least Christian thing you can do (the hypocrites are out in force this week). Vengeance simply breeds more vengeance as is obvious by the Middle East (they just never learn - perhaps because of the lack of Christianity in that region?). *Killing him wasn't justice - would have been better to isolate him to solitary confinement for the rest of his life and NOT make a martyr out of him*. Unfortunately, Hollywood has blurred Americans vision of the difference between vengeance and justice. Supporting our troops is a far better form of patriotism than supporting a celebration of hatred and vengeance.
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> ...


So that is what Christianity is huh, lifelong torture (which is what solitary most likely is), ahhh i got it now, I should really start heading to church a little more often, sounds pretty interesting :madman: .

I am sure stuffing him a cell for the rest of his life would have calmed the people that followed him or used him as an idol and if he would have died in our cell he would have been a matyr anyways, he died at our hands.

Was it not Jesus that said,
But I tell you: Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you (Matthew 5:43-44)

which part of solitary or murder is the loving part. Not saying I don't support the killing of him but do not try to make this religious. It was not done for chirstianity, it was done for policy, end of story.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

pablo4429 said:


> Was it not Jesus that said,
> But I tell you: Love your enemies and pray for those who persecute you (Matthew 5:43-44)
> 
> .


Doubtfully, most of the bible was not written by J, but written by other people at other times.
Saying J wrote it was just a way of making people listen.


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

chauzie said:


> However, I'm sure most of you already know that even the most liberal Muslim is anti-Western, especially anti-US. This trend is what is causing the radicalism, OBL was just the messenger.


WTF would make you say that? Muslims that I have talked to are nothing like this.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

pablo4429 said:


> So that is what Christianity is huh, lifelong torture (which is what solitary most likely is), ahhh i got it now, I should really start heading to church a little more often, sounds pretty interesting :madman: .
> 
> I am sure stuffing him a cell for the rest of his life would have calmed the people that followed him or used him as an idol and if he would have died in our cell he would have been a matyr anyways, he died at our hands.
> 
> ...


LOL, never said I was trying to make this EVENT religious, simply that the bible's teachings have it right and not our foreign policy. And Monks must suffer horribly then according to you!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hermit

Have FUN!

G

PS - What part of my post suggests that we not pray for our enemies???


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by chauzie

However, I'm sure most of you already know that even the most liberal Muslim is anti-Western, especially anti-US. This trend is what is causing the radicalism, OBL was just the messenger.



Wow are people really this retarded?


----------



## iguanabartola (Aug 24, 2006)

You guys are also missing another serious issue here.

US Army dumped Osama's body in the ocean just like they did with Megatron, who came back to life, so................


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

iguanabartola said:


> You guys are also missing another serious issue here.
> 
> US Army dumped Osama's body in the ocean just like they did with Megatron, who came back to life, so................


summer blockbuster?


----------



## Rucker61 (Jul 21, 2006)

iguanabartola said:


> You guys are also missing another serious issue here.
> 
> US Army dumped Osama's body in the ocean just like they did with Megatron, who came back to life, so................


I saw somewhere: BP oil spill + Japanese radiation leak into ocean + OBL dumped in ocean = zombie terrorists.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

chauzie said:


> However, I'm sure most of you already know that even the most liberal Muslim is anti-Western, especially anti-US. This trend is what is causing the radicalism, OBL was just the messenger. There will be others like OBL as long as the anti-Western movement is firmly in place, which it still is.


Wow, I agree with others that it's a pretty retarded statement. I guess there are no Muslims living in the US.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

Glenn D. said:


> I saw somewhere: BP oil spill + Japanese radiation leak into ocean + OBL dumped in ocean = zombie terrorists.


Which is why I am ready to put on order a Remington 870 Tactical. 

At least suicidal mutant fish that with legs that will try to take over the world....


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Red White and Blue:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


Here we go with the red,white and blue red neck hype...this is all about $$$$green


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)




----------



## Monkeybike (Feb 25, 2008)

it is all really pretty, we live well in the western world. it is true. we have a good life, with plenty of resources and liberties to do what ever we wanna do but we do it at a cost, not for us, but for the rest of the world. Milking everybody else would summarize it pretty well. no wonder they are complaining and terrorist arouse. they do not want to destroy our way of life, they want to have a better life them selves. 
and a life is a life, everybody is worth the same. so please do not try to justify the death of 5000 and some troops over bin ladens life. was it worth it? is anything going to change? probably not. some else is going to take his place, and then what? mmm they might strike again and kill another 2000 innocent people somewhere in the States, Europe, or maybe even south america. will we send another 5000 men and women to a certain death to kill that one "really bad terrorist" again? and start dropping bombs all over the place all over again just to get a couple of guys running around with hand guns? and taking many civilians as well as "collateral damage" - they killed innocent civilians too ... right? - .

I can see why getting bin laden is a good thing, and why the states had to go after him. but nothing is going to change until foreign policies, trading and basically our entire business model changes. this is not about killing some guy, it is not about religion, it is about money and power. what a shame that so many people have to die over it.


----------



## erkan (Jan 18, 2004)

America is never wrong.. just look at Vietnam!


----------



## chauzie (Mar 8, 2010)

SV11 said:


> Wow, I agree with others that it's a pretty retarded statement. I guess there are no Muslims living in the US.


You guys are naive. The Muslims living in Western countries (US & Europe) are usually well off financially, get their Benz and Beemer from daddy while attending a good Western college. Yes, these Muslims are pretty much Westernized, and they will in many times will put on a facade in order to try not to be like "one of those radical".

The above are your goody good "role model" Muslims living in the West that many of you called friends.

Now let's move to the Mideast, where the rest of the other Muslims live and live under a much much poorer conditions. These are the Muslims that are you bubddy buddy Mulims from the local college. And even the most liberal of these group tend to be anti-Westerner (or at least anti-Western policy). Why? Think Israel and US policy toward Israel and Arabs. If you don't understand this, then you don't have a clue why there is so much friction in the mideast.

Personally, I found many young, rich, Muslims living in the West to be a bunch of spoiled brats, and their lifestyles have more in common with a typical Westerner than their brother and sisters back in the Mideast trying to eek out a meager living and dealing with Israel!


----------



## eauxgod (Jun 15, 2004)

chauzie said:


> ...the most liberal Muslim is anti-Western...


I bet there are a few Muslim women who would disagree with you. You probably did not think to figure them into your equation though.

How long have you been in America?


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

erkan said:


> America is never wrong.. just look at Vietnam!


Read this book. This is a good start. It gives both sides. 
http://www.amazon.com/Vietnam-Necessary-War-Reinterpretation-Disastrous/dp/0684842548


----------



## TonyCannon (Mar 5, 2010)

Napoleon Bonaparte probably killed more French than the revolution ever did in the wars he got into.
Rode up Mont Grappa in Italy last year to find a monument to 25,000 dead. 
25,000 on top a mountain, how does that work? 1915 Yours was not to question why, yours was but to do and die.
Now days they will all say “no way I’m going up this f**king mountain to get blown apart”.
Jimmy Buffet sang “Where it all ends I cannot fathom my friends. But if I knew I would toss out my anchor. 
Like they say in cycling, no pain no gain. Or buy a motor cycle.


----------



## banga (Aug 3, 2004)

chauzie said:


> You guys are naive. The Muslims living in Western countries (US & Europe) are usually well off financially, get their Benz and Beemer from daddy while attending a good Western college. Yes, these Muslims are pretty much Westernized, and they will in many times will put on a facade in order to try not to be like "one of those radical".
> 
> The above are your goody good "role model" Muslims living in the West that many of you called friends.
> 
> ...


Wow, just wow. 
I initially thought you were a troll, but it appears you are just unbelievably ignorant.


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

Never underestimate the stupidity of others


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

wow, wonder what crawled up your ass and died.

the muslims i know in the US did attend top universities, but took loans and paid their own way thru school, then became engineers, doctors, etc.

in terms of the middle east, i think the popular revolutions in tunisia and egypt are perfect examples: people fed up w/ repression at the hands of a US-backed tyrant (often bribed by the US to sign a peace treaty w/ israel), peacefully demonstrating in the face of violence from their governments. i think that egypt is the largest arab country, and there was no anti-western element to that revolution (as opposed to the revolution in iran in 1979)



chauzie said:


> You guys are naive. The Muslims living in Western countries (US & Europe) are usually well off financially, get their Benz and Beemer from daddy while attending a good Western college. Yes, these Muslims are pretty much Westernized, and they will in many times will put on a facade in order to try not to be like "one of those radical".
> 
> The above are your goody good "role model" Muslims living in the West that many of you called friends.
> 
> ...


----------



## Oatbag (Jun 25, 2010)

So Muslims who live outside of North America and Europe are all poor and hate Westerners? Any other epic generalizations you feel up for making while you are at it?


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

*Shooting OBL's a55...*

Cross posted on CO Front Range

Hey, not to be "unpatriotic" but is killing OBL actually the wise thing to do? Hear me out before you guys flame me into oblivion:

In any war, a dead opponent is one that can't tell you anything, let alone the supposed leader of the entire US military's war effort... Al Qaeda and the "war on terror." I was just listening to NPR and they reported that gauging from the seized material at his compound, OBL was still fully active on the international terrorism scene. So help me understand why he isn't at GitMo being bled dry of intelligence, instead of just shooting his a55 on sight? Granted, I have no experience in waging war, and I have the benefit of hindsight, but shouldn't THE game plan in play have been to capture him ALIVE? Was killing him a tactically wise thing to do, or just something a "buckaroo" nation does to satiate a blood lust for revenge? If the US was to actually wage an effective war, every military commander I've ever heard interviewed has espoused the removal of emotion from the conduct of war. So what happened here? BTW, this is also covered in Sun Sui.

Was it the right thing to do; was it truly a successful mission? Or, was it actually a botched mission being played up as a success?


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

SV11 said:


> You must of been living in a cave. The world was/is a safe place in regards to the OBL debacle, it was only the US of A that was targeted.
> I'd put the champagne on ice, just because OBL is dead, doesn't mean that the attacks will stop, no need to be naive.


No im not living in a cave

And if you are aware of a show called the news, you will find that many other countries have/where/are targets of Al Qaeda, and indeed many other teerorist cells. Australia has been affected by terrorism, with the most profilic being the 2002 Bali Bombings, in which 88 Australians died in those terrible blasts. Now yes this may seem to pale in comparision to the awful events of 9/11, its was a cowardly attack like all terrorist attacks.

I remember when i was 9 and turning the morning TV on just before the second plane hit the WTC, and felt sorry for all the people who where killed on the day that the world changed, and also for all the men and women who died in fight against terrorism, and have the highest respect for each and everyone.

IMO and i really do mean IMO, so dont go jumping down my throat if you dont agree with it, because its only my opinion and i dont force it on anyone, The death of OSBL means that a chunk has been taken outta ALQ, no they are not gone, but have been stalled for awhile. And i really dont care for the people who say he was an unarmed man and shouldnt have been shot, good riddence, i would have done it myself given the chance, and deep down, many others would have to


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

Pau11y said:


> Cross posted on CO Front Range
> 
> Hey, not to be "unpatriotic" but is killing OBL actually the wise thing to do? Hear me out before you guys flame me into oblivion:
> 
> ...


Botched mission sounds right to me,or well constructed to feed all the dopes in the world more b.s.


----------



## AMCAT (Sep 10, 2009)

dropadrop said:


> Yup, that's what war is all about. On one end you are chasing your rightful revenge, on the other side you have a million dead civilians in Iraq (who had nothing to do with 9/11) who's friends and families will be just as enraged as you guys are, and who might hope for revenge as much as you do.
> 
> They don't call it a cycle for nothing.


This guy is right....we blew the **** out of Iraq,while B.L. hung out for 10 years.To top it off the usa is in a far worst place than it was before 9-11.


----------



## SV11 (Jan 2, 2011)

Nick_M2R said:


> No im not living in a cave
> 
> And if you are aware of a show called the news, you will find that many other countries have/where/are targets of Al Qaeda, and indeed many other teerorist cells. Australia has been affected by terrorism, with the most profilic being the 2002 Bali Bombings, in which 88 Australians died in those terrible blasts.


I'm aware of a show called the news, I'm not sure you are. The Bali bombings you mention was carried out by the Jemaah Islamiah network, not Al Qaeda. The reason I said that the world was/is a safe place because the thread is about OBL and his network, and he was only interested in US soil, primarily.


----------



## Freerydejunky (Sep 21, 2006)

It was a botched mission from the get go. Hell, they had to blow up a blackhawk....


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

OBL has probably been living it up in some Paris appartment for the last 8 years or so, together with Arafat's ex-wife and assorted other terrorists/thugs/African warlords/Nobel Prize winners - all of which have made off with their countries resources (generously shielded from prying eyes by the Swiss - you know that little country that doesn't even need an army cause guess what - "we gots all y'alls money - now stand the h3ll down"). 

Obama just had some poor old goat farmer (who used to do really well with his Osama-bin-laid-and-guess-what-it-was-great routine at the local bar) shot, to give himself one last realistic chance at being re-elected.

OK on the more serious note - we are so far from knowing what really goes on in world politics, we'd all do well to be a little less opinionated (and naive!) and a little more inquisitive.What seems clear to me is that almost nothing happens for reasons like democracy, solidarity, or just because "it's the right thing to do" - it's all got to do with money and power. And if you can't win at that game, make sure the others loose...


----------

